# Seebrücke bei Stein/Laboe



## Schomi1985 (11. Januar 2009)

Moin Moin!

hab mich mal bei Google Earth ein wenig umgeschaut und die Seebrücke bei Stein/Laboe gefunden. Hat jemand Erfahrung wie das Angeln dort ist? Wollte mit dem Buttlöffel ein paar Flache fangen. Es ist zu erkennen das rechts der Brücke ein kleines Krautfeld ist und direkt vorraus eine alte Buhne oder sowas. Das sollte vieleicht auch noch den ein oder anderen Dorsch mit sich bringen. In der Suche hab ich leider nichts gefunden aber hier sind sicher ein paar Einheimische die weiter wissen.

Desweitern brauch ich noch eine gute Adresse für Wattwürmer in Kiel bin halt ganz neu hier.

Wollte Donnerstag Nachmittag bis Abend dort hin.
Falls noch jemand möchte ich hätte noch nen Platz im Auto frei.
Starten von Kiel aus (Westring)

Danke und Gruß
Schomi


----------



## katasen (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Seebrücke bei Stein/Laboe*

wattis kannste bei knutzen kaufen (ecke exerzierplatz schützenwall)

zu der brücke kann ich nichts sagen


----------



## sonni 2 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Seebrücke bei Stein/Laboe*

Hi das mit den Würmern Stimmt die sind gut bei Knutzen,wegen der Brücke mann Fängt da eigenlich immer was ich würde dort allerdigs nicht mit bradugs Ruten Fisch.
Ich benutze immer meine 3 Meter Pilk Rute bis 150 Wurfgewicht das reicht aber viel leichter würde ich auch nicht fischen und fals su mal mit einem Bradugsvorfach angeln willst nehme welche mit viel auftrieb so nun wünsche ich dir noch Petri Heil lg sonni



Wenn Angeln einfach wär würde es Fußball heißen :q


----------



## Schomi1985 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Seebrücke bei Stein/Laboe*

Moin Moin!
Bin grade mit nem Kumpel von der Seebrücke zurück.
Waren von 15 bis 20 Uhr dort. Leider hatten wir nur eine Aalmutter von ca 20 cm gefangen welche natürlich wieder schwimmt. Die Brücke ist sehr schön nur leider waren am Steckende die Bowlen abgebaut sodas man nur nach links und rechts werfen konnte leider aber nicht richtung tiefes Wasser. Ich werds dort auf jeden fall noch mal versuchen wenn der Steg wieder komplett ist.
Weis jemand wie das mit Kurtaxe im Sommer ist?
Müssen wir Angler die zahlen und dürfen wir überhaupt an den Strand?
Gruß Schomi


----------



## katasen (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Seebrücke bei Stein/Laboe*

kann das sein, dass es sich bei der brücke auch um nen fähranleger wie den bei falkenstein handelt?
dort sind nämlich auch im winter die vorderen planken weg.

falls das der fall ist, ist da im sommer (oder der zeit wo bretter da sind - fähre fährt in der zeit) eh das angeln verboten.

ich hatte jetz kein bock das zu prüfen - is nur son gedanke


----------



## degl (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Seebrücke bei Stein/Laboe*



katasen schrieb:


> kann das sein, dass es sich bei der brücke auch um nen fähranleger wie den bei falkenstein handelt?
> dort sind nämlich auch im winter die vorderen planken weg.
> 
> falls das der fall ist, ist da im sommer (oder der zeit wo bretter da sind - fähre fährt in der zeit) eh das angeln verboten.
> ...



Das wäre aber dann gegenüber von Laboe,............#c

Grübel auch schon welche Seebrücke denn gemeint sei;+

gruß degl


----------



## Schomi1985 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Seebrücke bei Stein/Laboe*

Huijuijui...
so genau weiß ich das auch nicht bin je ganz neu in Kiel.
Hatte mir die Seebrücke bei Google Earth rausgesucht.
Also wenn man die Küste bei Laboe weiterverfolgt kommt als nächstes Stein und dann der Hafen von Wendtorf.
In Stein ist die Seebrücke auf der wir waren. Es gab keine Schilder das das Angeln verboten sei. 
Vermute nur das dort im Sommer Kurtaxe verlangt wird, da der ganze Strandabschnitt sehr turistisch wirkt.
Naja ich werd meine Restwürmer falls sie das WE überstehen am Montag abend am Thiesenkai verangeln vieleicht hab ich dort ja mehr Erfolg.
Gruß Schomi


----------

